# labels for hand dipped taper pairs



## Broke-T (Jul 9, 2008)

I planning on producing hand dipped tapers. How do you make your labels?

Any pictures would be nice.

Johnny


----------



## HONEYDEW (Mar 9, 2007)

Mann Lake sells some for dipped tapers..


----------

